# elhew pointers



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

up-hunter said:


> Guys we'll all know that elhew pointers has become more of a marketing strategy than anything, at least in my view. The reason i was asking this question was just to see what you guys thought.
> 
> I'm going to be getting a pointer for my next dog, i like setters to just to much hair for me.


Congrats!! Can't wait to see him/her. I am sure the dog will be a grouse and woodcock machine.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

up-hunter said:


> I keep hereing if you want a pointer for the grouse woods i should get a elhew breed pointer is this true, what makes them superior in the woods over lets say miller, guard rail, fiddler bred pointers?


 
hmm... I thought flushing dogs were superior in the woods....


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

michgundog said:


> hmm... I thought flushing dogs were superior in the woods....


zing!


----------



## Reg Durant (Feb 27, 2004)

up-hunter said:


> Guys we'll all know that elhew pointers has become more of a marketing strategy than anything, at least in my view. The reason i was asking this question was just to see what you guys thought.
> 
> I'm going to be getting a pointer for my next dog, i like setters to just to much hair for me.


Craig,
Today, there is very little marketing done by Brian Hayes in regards to the Elhew name. All things changed after Bob's death but before he died, he did think about the future. A diverse collection of Elhew bloodlines can be purchased from Hampshire Kennel and Autumn Memory Kennels. This will include pups or frozen semen.

The Pfeifle's are doing a good job of carrying on the Elhew bloodline and so is Dr. David Calcagni. I'm more than pleased to have Elhew dogs in my string but your will find many other fine pointers out there that do not have the blood of royalty coursing through their veins.

One thing I will guarantee you is that if you are serious about running dogs in field trials, I doubt the first pointer you buy will meet your future expectations. Secondly, have you gone to Peshtigo to watch the dogs run? Are you training with someone that can help you enter into one of the most difficult and time consuming games you will ever play in your life? 

Good luck to you on whatever your plans may be and I hope to see you at a trial someday.


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice looking dog I like the black markings.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fancy dog ya got there Reg.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Fancy dog ya got there Reg.


Agreed, very sharp looker--probably not unlike yours in a few months Scott.

Although I'm still indecisive on a registered name for my new Elhew Sinbad X Hi-Five's Wrangler pup, I don't think it's appropriate to give him an Elhew prefex because of the degree of line mixing in my dog (and probably most other modern pointers for that matter.)


----------



## Reg Durant (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks! He's 18 months old and a lot of fun to handle.

Reg


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

FindTheBird said:


> Agreed, very sharp looker--probably not unlike yours in a few months Scott.
> 
> Although I'm still indecisive on a registered name for my new Elhew Sinbad X Hi-Five's Wrangler pup, I don't think it's appropriate to give him an Elhew prefex because of the degree of line mixing in my dog (and probably most other modern pointers for that matter.)


FYI you can't use the Elhew name as a prefix, its a registered trademark of the late Bob Whele and the FDSB wouldn't allow you to use it as a prefix. You can use it but not as a prefix. Should make your decision a little easier!! Some of the kennels Reg suggested may in fact be able to use the Elhew name for dogs raised by them I'm not sure how that registered trademark thing works once the orignal owner is no longer here?? But knowing Whele he had a plain and it was most likely spelled out in his will.

Breek Creek


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Makes perfect sense; Thanks!



Bear Creek said:


> FYI you can't use the Elhew name as a prefix, its a registered trademark of the late Bob Whele and the FDSB wouldn't allow you to use it as a prefix. You can use it but not as a prefix. Should make your decision a little easier!! Some of the kennels Reg suggested may in fact be able to use the Elhew name for dogs raised by them I'm not sure how that registered trademark thing works once the orignal owner is no longer here?? But knowing Whele he had a plain and it was most likely spelled out in his will.
> 
> Breek Creek


----------



## Whiskey Man (Aug 25, 2007)

If this is your first pointing dog, you may want to stay away from a pointer, in my opinion. They are bird finding machines and most run like the wind and have big range. If you have had flushing dogs this will be a BIG adjustment. I agree with the group, pick a breed that fits your hunting style.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

"If this is your first pointing dog, you may want to stay away from a pointer, in my opinion. They are bird finding machines and most run like the wind and have big range."

If you want a closer working Pointer, find one with a mix of show and field lines.


----------



## Rev it up (Sep 1, 2005)

WestCoastHunter said:


> "If this is your first pointing dog, you may want to stay away from a pointer, in my opinion. They are bird finding machines and most run like the wind and have big range."
> 
> If you want a closer working Pointer, find one with a mix of show and field lines.


You may want to give http://www.superiorpointers.com/index.html a call, we just got a pup from them. They mainly use their pointers for grouse hunting, they are locate in WI. We also got one from http://www.nitrokennels.com/src/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1, which is also said to be a good grouse hunting dog. I will let you know next year  
We have 2 other pointers from Yellow Rose kennels. We had them in the grouse woods last year.(we had moved out west, so we haven't had to much woods training) My husband hunted behind them, he loved it. Our male was only 1 at the time and had a lot of run, our female was 2 and ran a little closer. They did run bigger then my gsp which was running 50-70 yards  I think they were around 100 yds, but they held point and he got the grouse.. 
I do agree with some of the post, pointers, Elhew, Miller etc are a hand full from 6mths of age to a yr, but if you do your work, they are a blast to hunt behind and with the new garmin astro, it is a lot easier to hunt behind them. Its all in the training and how much time you put into the dog. You can make any dog a boot licker, but you cant make them run. 

Good luck and happy hunting


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Rev it up said:


> ...You can make any dog a boot licker, but you cant make them run.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Do the elhew pointers come in silver?


----------



## ScottSki (Sep 6, 2004)

Alright, I just informed my English Elhew (son of Bullfrog)
that he isn't an Elhew anymore.....he's not taking it well...he want's to be a German shorthair now....:lol:


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

kinda hate to bring this up again, I have and elhew female, that my frind in tn has, she was bred to a grand son of elhew damascas pups are due March 30 three of the pups are spoken for the others will be up for sale if the bedding took


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

Rev it up said:


> You may want to give http://www.superiorpointers.com/index.html a call, we just got a pup from them. They mainly use their pointers for grouse hunting, they are locate in WI. We also got one from http://www.nitrokennels.com/src/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1, which is also said to be a good grouse hunting dog. I will let you know next year
> We have 2 other pointers from Yellow Rose kennels. We had them in the grouse woods last year.(we had moved out west, so we haven't had to much woods training) My husband hunted behind them, he loved it. Our male was only 1 at the time and had a lot of run, our female was 2 and ran a little closer. They did run bigger then my gsp which was running 50-70 yards  I think they were around 100 yds, but they held point and he got the grouse..
> I do agree with some of the post, pointers, Elhew, Miller etc are a hand full from 6mths of age to a yr, but if you do your work, they are a blast to hunt behind and with the new garmin astro, it is a lot easier to hunt behind them. Its all in the training and how much time you put into the dog. You can make any dog a boot licker, but you cant make them run.
> 
> Good luck and happy hunting


I got mine from superior pointers 1 1/2 years ago she is super smart and really finds the birds for being so young good days ahead


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

they do seem to mature really fast, and ever one iv seen has got a great nose


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

Whiskey Man said:


> If this is your first pointing dog, you may want to stay away from a pointer, in my opinion. They are bird finding machines and most run like the wind and have big range. If you have had flushing dogs this will be a BIG adjustment. I agree with the group, pick a breed that fits your hunting style.


They are what you make them plain and simple


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

yeah that's right you have to do your part, no dog has ever been great if left in the kennel


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I love this post. Haven't seen Reg or Rob post in a long time. This brings back memories of my best friend Harold he was a Elhew nut even had a daughter of Snakfoot when he died. Keep it up guys but when it's done Setters rule the grouse woods


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

Worm Dunker said:


> I love this post. Haven't seen Reg or Rob post in a long time. This brings back memories of my best friend Harold he was a Elhew nut even had a daughter of Snakfoot when he died. Keep it up guys but when it's done Setters rule the grouse woods


I have one of each setter and pointer I wouldn't trade one for the other I run them seperate one at a time my setter is only better because of the ground time she has on the pointer 6years to 1 1/2 years


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

I run setters to I have 3 now, I own this elhew female she's as good as the setters and dose better in the heat,


----------

